# ZEX Vs. NOS Systems



## InfinityExperience (Oct 14, 2009)

Doing some research on nitrous, no plans to follow through until spring or summer 2010. I have general knowledge about how these systems operate and what is required to complete a successful system but I definitely require alot more research before making a purchase. 

I've seen some "complete" kits from the major name brand companies and was curious if anyone has ordered these and if they know the differences. I understand there is more safty equipment suggested, such as the rpm window module, that may or maynot be included in some of the kits. Any ideas would be great. 

I'm looking to run between 50 - 100 shot max. I have an AEM intake, Kooks LT hearers w/ highflow cats, spintech catback. A possible previous tune which was done before I owned the car, not sure if it was a dyno or simply a predator tune.

Kits which look promising:

ZEX Blackout Kit for LSx engines: 249-82235B
NOS GM LS2 EFI Kit: 05169NOS

Any info / opinions would be great! Thanks


----------



## InfinityExperience (Oct 14, 2009)

Also, since these kits contain a fogging plate which fits between the intake manifold and the throttle body, do you think it will act similar to a throttle body spacer when not actually spraying? Maybe a slightly different sound which has been associated with the TB spacers...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

TB spaces don't do anything, there have been tons of discussions about that. As far as kits, they sell 'full' kits which will get you started, but they rarely come with all the safety stuff IE bottle heater, ect. This is the kit that I have my eyes one Nitrous Outlet Online Catalog Universal Single nozzle System w/Stage 3 and Dual Window Switch because it literally is everything you really need, aside from additional guages if you wanted.


----------

